# Emerge lahmt seit kurzem

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der einziger, bei dem portage zur Zeit etwas lahmt. Aber seit ein paar Tagen ist es bei mir so, dass zum Beispiel ein emerge --sync ewig braucht, um erstmal eine Verbindung zu bekommen, und dann dauert das synchroniesieren auch ewig.

Anderes Szenario ist, wenn ich ein emerge Vorgang starte, emerge <Programmname> dann fängt er ja erstmal an nach Abhängigkeiten zu sehen, usw. dahinter dreht sich dann der Strich immer, mal schneller mal langsam. Naja, auf jedenfall dauert es ewig, bis dann endlich die ganze Sache mal ins Rollen kommt. Der Strich dreht sich auch ganz langsam. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass mein Rechner dermaßen überlastet sein könnte, das er dabei schon in die Knie geht. Großartig Veränderungen am System habe ich in letzter Zeit auch nicht vollzogen, außer KDE nochmal parallel installiert neben Gnome, aber daran sollte es aber nicht liegen.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte? Ich wüsste nichts mehr. Habe schonmal den Portagetree gelöscht und versuche grad neu zu sychen, naja, läuft noch, aber es ist schon wieder so lahm wie vorher.

Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## smg

Hast du mal top beobachtet beim emerge Prozess?

Bzw. vor und danach?

----------

## deejay

Hallo,

nee, Top habe ich noch nicht probiert. Grad versuche ich immer noch meinen ortagetree zu synchen. Aber er bricht ständig ab. Jetzt schono ein paar mal, immer irgendwo im Bereich "metadata/......". Ganz komische Sache.

----------

## smg

Wenns geht, kannste die Messages mal zeigen?

----------

## deejay

Habe jetzt mal einen webrsync gemacht, dann habe ich mal in der make.conf den rsync Server auf den Defaultlink, statt dem Europelink gestellt, und dann nochmal einen normalen sync hinterher gemacht. Das hat funktioniert. Also fürs erste ist der Fehler behoben. Weiß aber leider immer noch nicht, woran es gelegen haben könnte. Mal sehen, vielleicht funktioniert es ja jetzt erstmal wieder. Warten wirs mal ab.

Danke auf jedenfall für die Hilfe. Wenn das Problem nochmal auftreten sollte, melde ich mich hier nochmal.

Danke und viele Grüße

deejay

----------

## November Rain

Das Problem hatte ich auch, eix ging gar net und emerge --sync sehr langsam, seit gestern ist das aber wieder behoben, wurde aber auch eine neue portage version ins testing geschoben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir hat das syncen mit dem europäischen Server immer ewig gedauert. Beim globalen ging es immer schneller durch. Fand das auch sehr komisch.

----------

## deejay

Ja, hatte das Problem auch mit den europäischen Servern, habe jetzt auf den Defaultlink umgestellt, jetzt gehts wieder richtig Flott.

Habe auch mal den kompletten Portagetree gelöscht und mal wieder komplett neu aufgebaut. Jetzt ist alles wieder richtig Flott.

Ob es an Portage selber liegt, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber da ich jetzt weider die normale Geschwindigkeit habe, und das letzte Portageupdate schon wieder einige Tage zurückliegt, konnte es daran eigentlich nicht liegen. Vielleicht war ja wirklich etwas mit den Synchservern los.

Naja, aber es funktioniert jetzt wieder, das ist ja die Hauptsache  :Smile: 

Viele Grüße

deejay

----------

## Vortex375

Also bei mir dauert das Berechnen der Abhängigkeiten auch viel zu lange:

```

# time emerge -pv kde

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies...

...

real    0m47.891s

user    0m2.207s

sys     0m0.376s

```

Sprich, er braucht fast eine Minute um die Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen. Ich finde, das geht auf einem modernen Rechner einfach zu langsam.

----------

## deejay

Hallo,

ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, woran es bei mir lag, aber nachdem ich mal den Portagetree komplett neu gemacht habe, ging es wieder recht flott. Vielleicht lags ja wirklich daran?!

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Also bei mir dauert das Berechnen der Abhängigkeiten auch viel zu lange:
> 
> ```
> 
> # time emerge -pv kde
> ...

 

real    0m31.469s

user    0m15.726s

sys     0m6.955s

Bin auch nicht besser. Glaube aber, dass das normal ist.

Tobi

----------

## deejay

time emerge -pv kde

real    0m7.000s

user    0m4.308s

sys     0m0.220s

Und so schaut es bei mit aus

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Vortex375

Mach das bitte nochmal, nachdem du das System frisch hochgefahren hast, sodass der noch nichts im Cache haben kann.

Oder hast du das schon so gemacht?

Falls ja, dann verrate mir mal bitte genau, was du gemacht hast. Will auch, dass das bei mir so schnell geht.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

Hallo,

nach einem Neustart sieht es ähnlich aus, wie bei euch. Könnte aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass das System noch nicht komplett fertig war um alles zu laden. Aber ansonsten in einem ähnlichen Zeitrahmen. Aber ich glaube diese Zeit ist dann so in etwa normal.

Wenn es wirklich zu lange dauert sollte, vielleicht einfach mal den Portagetree auf Schuss bringen. Daran hat es glaube bei mir zuvor gelegen. Danach ging es zumindest bei mir etwas schneller.

Gruß

deejay

----------

